# Rockwell model 126 porta planer



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Guys and Gals
Recently I was given an old Rockwell model 126 porta planer.
needs a little love. I've been searching all over for a copy of the owner's manual. Maybe someone just might just have a lead where else I could search?
someone somewhere must own one of these units which basically were used by carpenters to plane doors /windows and other such wooden projects.
I'd like to find out more on how to sharpen the blades, because the unit came with a gadget to do so, if only I could figure it out before trial and error, mostly ERROR ! I hope not.
thanks in advance for any comments.

Steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SteveO

This maybe the only way you can get one,copy of one.

HEAVYDUTY PORTA-PLANE #126 Planer used/ GREAT Condition - eBay (item 280497388988 end time Apr-30-10 12:17:51 PDT)

Note the manual in the gray case,and the snapshot maybe he will make a copy for you  can't hurt to ask and email it to you for a small fee..
porter cable 126 port a plane planer in case work great - eBay (item 110525515432 end time May-02-10 15:17:44 PDT)


126 planer, Home Garden, rockwell planer items. Great deals on eBay!

=========




steveo said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> Recently I was given an old Rockwell model 126 porta planer.
> needs a little love. I've been searching all over for a copy of the owner's manual. Maybe someone just might just have a lead where else I could search?
> someone somewhere must own one of these units which basically were used by carpenters to plane doors /windows and other such wooden projects.
> ...


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Message sent as noted. Thanks BJ SteveO


----------



## eriksnogenius (May 30, 2010)

*porta plane manual*

I just bought one at a yard sale, was searching the web to finda new blade; but mine has a manual in bad condition, but I ca n make out that you sharpened the steel spiral blade with the gadget (mine is missing) but you have to send out the carbide (straight) blade. 

The blade on mine looks like its carbide though, badly chipped, and is spiral. I'm looking for a source to buy a replacement.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Erik.


----------



## jbooherjr (Feb 21, 2010)

Steveo, I believe the Rockwell and the Porter Cable 126 porta-planes are similar. I have the PC and the sharpening attachement. Will look for it if you still need it.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

jbooherjr said:


> Steveo, I believe the Rockwell and the Porter Cable 126 porta-planes are similar. I have the PC and the sharpening attachement. Will look for it if you still need it.


jbooherjr:
what I really need now are the instructions / manual on how to set up the sharpening attachment. If you have it, I'll pay you to copy and send. or you could post a pdf here for all who may need same. thanks
steveo


----------



## jbooherjr (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried to send a pdf file, not real good with computers other than surfing. I don't know how to send a link, if you go to DeWALT ServiceNET and sign up which is free. Look for manuals and type in 126 the last 4 items pertain to the planer and the 5014 cutter grinder. Hope this helps. Jim


----------



## jbooherjr (Feb 21, 2010)

Steveo, trying it again


----------



## muske (Jun 3, 2009)

Just what I was looking for.
Thanks for the manual


----------



## stevesfastr (Feb 7, 2011)

I just bought a used PC 126 and the sharpener but unfortunately there was no grinding wheel, spacer or wrench with it. I've been looking for the grinding wheel for the 5014 cutter-grinder but have had no luck on PC's website or toolpartsdirect. If anyone has even a picture and/or dimensions for the parts (#48059) I would appreciate it.


----------



## ama1437 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Unobtanium?*



stevesfastr said:


> I just bought a used PC 126 and the sharpener but unfortunately there was no grinding wheel, spacer or wrench with it. I've been looking for the grinding wheel for the 5014 cutter-grinder but have had no luck on PC's website or toolpartsdirect. If anyone has even a picture and/or dimensions for the parts (#48059) I would appreciate it.


So it's been almost 3 years since this last post. With as many of these units available on eBay, it's hard to believe no one here has any information on how to get the grinding wheel or even has dimensions for it. I too, need one. New blades are available, but even a new blade will require sharpening from time to time.

Is this tool really only good as a paperweight or as a collectable?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums Scott


----------



## Doug Mitchell (May 13, 2017)

steveo said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> Recently I was given an old Rockwell model 126 porta planer.
> needs a little love. I've been searching all over for a copy of the owner's manual. Maybe someone just might just have a lead where else I could search?
> someone somewhere must own one of these units which basically were used by carpenters to plane doors /windows and other such wooden projects.
> ...


Steve, the only way properly to sharpen the spiral (curved edges) bits for any brand of power door sharpener is to purchase a Porta cable or Rockwell #150C spiral bit sharpener that attaches directly to the planer (2 screws) and it has built into the device a spiral slotted cam the exact configuration as the bit edge pattern/spirals used in the planer. As you push the bit (once properly mounted) past the sharpening stone, the high speed grinder bit sharpens the cutter bit. Built into/onto the #105C sharpener is a micro adjust in/out screw so that you can just sharpen the bit a 0.0001" on any pass until sharp. On my carbide spiral bits that I have used for over 45 years, I have sharpened them only twice in that time (yet hung over 1000 doors), as I never used the planer on anything except brand new doors (hence no nails, screws, staples, etc) to have the cutter bit run through and chip/dull the edges.

There is yet another way to properly sharpen the bits, seek out a professional tool bit sharpening service (industrial milling type cutters) and ask if that have the proper machine to sharpen your spiral bits. About $30/35 each time.


----------

